# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغغیر رشته از کاردانی فنی و حرفه ای

## ehsana

سلام من عضو جدید انجمن هستم خوش اومدم  :Yahoo (4): 

من الان ترم یک کاردانی نرم افزار هستم میخوام تغییر رشته بدم به ریاضی یا انسانی از مشاور دانشگاه پرسیدم گفت چون تو مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نداری
باید اول فوق دیپلم بگیری درسته ؟
خب اگه این درست باشه مدرکی که از نرم افزار میگیرم تبدیل بشه به مدرک پیش دانشگاهی این مدرک فوق دیپلم باطل میشه ؟

یه سوال دیگم اینکه گفتن معادل سازی  ( یه همچین چیزی ) بکنی درساتو حالا من از کجا باید بفهمم کدوم درسارو باید بخونم امتحان بدم ؟

پیشاپیش ممنون از جواباتون

----------


## ehsana

واقعا تشکر از کمکتون

----------

